# Hoedown, shindig, hootenanny? What's the difference?



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

my Yvonne and I are trying to accurately describe what happened at our house last night. We had about 30 people show up with food, drink and music instruments. Folks picked, grinned, sang, filled their tummys and caught up with all the gossip until way down in the shank of the evening.... Last guitar picker dozed of in middle of a song about 4:00 am. We had breakfast for seven or eight who opted to spend the night, we are almost certain this falls into one of those categories but not sure which one!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it depends on what part of the country you are in.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> I think it depends on what part of the country you are in.


South central Kentucky. The best part of the USA!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I am glad you had company and a good time. My description is nightmare. Why won't you people go home without me having to run you off? 

Signed --- Grumpy old man that has to go to work when the sun comes up.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Hiro said:


> I am glad you had company and a good time. My description is nightmare. Why won't you people go home without me having to run you off?
> 
> Signed --- Grumpy old man that has to go to work when the sun comes up.


I'm retired, no going to work for me! Doesn't mean I didn't go to bed when I got tired. Got back up around 3 end enjoyed another hour or so.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Hoedown, shindig, hootenanny?





Yvonne's hubby said:


> Folks picked, grinned, sang, filled their tummys and caught up with all the gossip until way down in the shank of the evening.... Last guitar picker dozed of in middle of a song about 4:00 am.


That's a "wang-dang-doodle"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like a party


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Around here that's a pachanga! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Jam session!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Jam session!


True that, but there were also pies, cakes and other tasty treats too.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

no really said:


> Around here that's a pachanga! Sounds like a great time.


I've never heard that term. Will have to add it to my vocabulary.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Cajun party = fais do do (fay doe doe)

Irish music party = ceili (kay lee)


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Love hearing the new terms for folks having a great time!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Purely from a non official bill hilly recollection without using any urban or non urban dictionary for reference,
a "hoedown" is usually located in or around a barn, is a town/public affair and features music as the main attraction. 

A "shin dig" is a smaller gathering and while maybe boisterous not raucus and with a moderate sense of order.

A hootenanny is a large wild affair where most every elbow is bent during the evening and knees are continually moving up and down. The music is loud, the drink is strong, laughter constant and most will eventually fall unconscious rather than fall asleep. A remnant of sensible survivors usually return in the late morning to administer medical aide ie aspirin, water, a bucket and then help with cleanup and driving the feeble and disabled home.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

It's not a party until a preacher gets drunk and starts with that "Laying on of hands" stuff.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds like a shindig. A hoedown would be more organized, possibly with multiple musical acts, at a more centralized location, and more open to the general public, often with an emphasis on dancing. A hootenany is reserved more for describing a surprise event. Those are the definitions I have come to accept in my corner of Appalachia. What with all the kitschy people moving to Appalachia, sometimes the terms get confused, but since they are all generally comprised of the same elements, it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

With a shindig it's a more relaxed atmosphere, with food and conversation throughout. A hoedown might have food at the beginning, but it's more entertainment oriented. While hoedown goers might engage in conversations, they are more likely to be more focused on the musical entertainement or dancing. There are no rules at a hootenany, and while alcohol may be consumed at all three events, alcohol will be the main theme of a hootenany. A hootenany is not where you will take your good instrument if you are a musician. Hootenanys are more likely to turn violent, lewd, or possibly end with a call to the rescue squad or fire department, depending on the crowd.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Clem said:


> It's not a party until a preacher gets drunk and starts with that "Laying on of hands" stuff.


I'm not a preacher, and didn't get drunk..... I did however do my share of "laying on of hands". Too many pretty ladies in need for me to ignore!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

What songs did you hear? What instruments did everyone play? Sounds fun.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bret said:


> What songs did you hear? What instruments did everyone play? Sounds fun.


It was fun. They played guitars, a fiddle, harmonica, tambourine, morracas. Heard lots of old folk tunes, several John pryne, "cut me up and pass me all around", "paradise", (one of my faves) "grandmas feather bed", "wagon wheel" of course, my Yvonne and her sister did a nice job with several patsy cline songs, and our shindigs aren't complete without "house of the rising sun" and "amazing grace" and sooo many more! It was pretty much a 9hour nonstop jam session.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Roll me up and smoke me when I die?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It was fun. They played guitars, a fiddle, harmonica, tambourine, morracas. Heard lots of old folk tunes, several John pryne, "cut me up and pass me all around", "paradise", (one of my faves) "grandmas feather bed", "wagon wheel" of course, my Yvonne and her sister did a nice job with several patsy cline songs, and our shindigs aren't complete without "house of the rising sun" and "amazing grace" and sooo many more! It was pretty much a 9hour nonstop jam session.


Excellent. I'll come back to this post often. Just learning to jam.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

sounds like a homegrown bluegrass festival going on over yonder...



Yvonne's hubby said:


> It was fun. They played guitars, a fiddle, harmonica, tambourine, morracas. Heard lots of old folk tunes, several John pryne, "cut me up and pass me all around", "paradise", (one of my faves) "grandmas feather bed", "wagon wheel" of course, my Yvonne and her sister did a nice job with several patsy cline songs, and our shindigs aren't complete without "house of the rising sun" and "amazing grace" and sooo many more! It was pretty much a 9hour nonstop jam session.


----------

